# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Se  puede  meter  el uniconazole  via  sistema?

## eduardo112

Para  la  aplicacion del palto  , se  puede  realizar  la aplicacion del  UNIK - UNICONAZOLE  por sistema  de  riego ??  y  si no se puede  porque motivo  .Temas similares: En el Perú cualquiera puede ser viverista se puede injertar buganvillas La sierra puede producir US$1.000 millones en berries Puede zancos de aluminio mejorar la eficiencia en los parrones? ¿De qué forma se puede exportar?

----------


## kscastaneda

El uniconazole es un regulador de crecimiento vegetal que inhibe la sistesis de giberelina por parte de la planta; según su ficha técnica se puede absorber por el tronco, raíces ya que se desplaza por vía xylema hacia los puntos de crecimiento. 
Es usado para detener el crecimiento y tener más flores, y la necesidad de podas. 
Existen varios ingredientes activos con similar acción como : paclobutrazol, daminozide, chlormequat.... 
Mi respuesta --> la recomendación técnica es aplicar 500ml a 1lt/ha en paltos vía foliar a inicios de la floración y cuando los brotes de poda tengan 15 cm. Si el objetivo es detener el crecimiento aereo la manera más rápida de hacerlo sería foliarmente; ahora la ficha técnica indica que puede ser absorbido por las raíces si el tema es ahorrar costos; no veo inconveniente en aplicar en el suelo vía sistema; pero habría que revisar sus propiedades fisica-quimicas del producto en cuanto a peso molecular, etc; no vaya ser que se nos lave el producto.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## eduardo112

escuche una respuesta en la tarde  y es  que  por ser  una familia de los triazoles,  son sistemicos locales  y no podrian trabajar  a demasiada distancia  , ademas lo que se quiere  detener  es  el crecimiento vegetativo  asi que  el motivo de la aplicacion seria  en los  puntos de crecimiento , los brotes  , etc  
tu que piensas??

----------


## kscastaneda

En efecto pertenece al grupo de los triazoles. La ficha técnica indica que se mueve vía xylema es decir con el transporte del agua y nutrientes hacia los puntos de crecimiento y es en esta vía que el flujo es constante. 
Te vuelvo a dar mi respuesta --> la recomendación técnica es aplicar 500ml a 1lt/ha  en paltos vía foliar a inicios de la floración y cuando los brotes de  poda tengan 15 cm. Si el objetivo es detener el crecimiento aereo la  manera más rápida de hacerlo sería foliarmente. 
Cordial saludo,      

> escuche una respuesta en la tarde  y es  que  por ser  una familia de los triazoles,  son sistemicos locales  y no podrian trabajar  a demasiada distancia  , ademas lo que se quiere  detener  es  el crecimiento vegetativo  asi que  el motivo de la aplicacion seria  en los  puntos de crecimiento , los brotes  , etc  
> tu que piensas??

----------

